# RIB Faltboot



## duli (23. April 2016)

Hallo Leute ,

 von euch schon jemand Erfahrung gemacht mit dem RIB Faltbooten?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYz4sWL8IZo

 Hab es dieses Jahr auf der Boot in Düsseldorf gesehen.
 Macht sind für Urlaub und flexibles Fischen . Da es wenig Platz braucht und keinen Trailer!
 Ist auch in Deutschland erhältlich .
 Kann mir jemand mehr darüber sagen?
 Danke!


----------



## HAPE-1909 (23. April 2016)

*AW: RIB Faltboot*

Wo ist denn da der Unterschied und/oder der Platzvorteil gegenüber einem stinknormalen Schlauchboot mit Aluboden? 

Habe jetzt keine Daten etc. dazu - aber etwas besonderes oder neuartiges sehe ich da nicht drin.


----------



## duli (27. April 2016)

*AW: RIB Faltboot*

Platzvorteil sehe ich beim verladen oder bei nicht gebrauch zum Lagern.


----------



## HAPE-1909 (27. April 2016)

*AW: RIB Faltboot*

Sehe ich gar nicht - Schlauchboote mit Aluboden sind von der Größe/Packgröße maximal in der gleichen Größe.

Tendenziell sogar kleiner!

Nicht, das wir uns jetzt falsch verstehen - ich meine da natürlich die Schlauchboote mit herausnehmbaren Aluboden, keinen festen Rumpf.


----------



## Grazy (28. April 2016)

*AW: RIB Faltboot*

Ich finde das Boot absolut genial denn jeder der schon mal ein Schlauchboot aufgebaut hat weiß wie beschissen sich der  Boden einbauen lässt und das Gewicht von dem Klapprib ist auch OK. 
Die Transportgröße ist zwar etwas mehr aber das finde ich völlig in Ordnung,man müsste den Preis mal wissen was so ein teil kostet.


----------



## ulf (28. April 2016)

*AW: RIB Faltboot*

Hallo

Und jeder der schon mal ein zerlegbares und ein RIB gefahren ist, wird kein Zerlegbares mehr fahren wollen. Beim Falt-RIB wäre ich vor ähnlich gutem Fahrverhalten ausgegangen. Ich hatte das Falt-RIB auch eine Zeit lang in Betracht gezogen, bin dann aber doch zum RIB mit festem Boden, weil mir das mit Anhänger dann doch besser gefallen hat. Das Falt-Rib ist vom Volumen und Gewicht schon ein ordentlicher Brocken. Nicht das das zerlegbare so viel weniger wäre, aber man kann doch Bootshaut und Boden getrennt schleppen. Da ich das in der Regel allein machen muß, war mir das Falt-RIB letztendlich auch zu unhandlich und dann wollte ich auch das 4m Boot, das gab's von deutschen Importeur leider nicht.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## duli (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: RIB Faltboot*

So wenn ich Richtig gesehen hab gibt es das 4 m bei http://www.marinekontor-website.de/f-rib-faltbares-rib-boot/


----------

